# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Program per piktura dhe photo (art work)

## DEA27

Kerkoj informacion rreth programeve qe perdoren per editimin, krijimin e piktures me ndihmen e teknologjise( a ka ndonje program me te cilin mund te pikturoj ne kompjter)
te editoj photot si pershembull te te shtoj ne nje foto element te tjeree
apo te bej nje mixim midis fotos dhe piktures
apo per disenjim (fashion design)

Ju lutem me ndihmoni se cilat jane programet me te mira per punime artistike??


dhe a  ka ndonje member here qe i njef dhe i zoteron keto programe ( a mund te me siguroj mesimin e ketyre programeve on line kundrejt nje pagese kuptohet)

----------


## cool_shqype

Programi "Photoshop" eshte nje nga me te miret ne fushen e krijimeve artistike duke modifikuar ose punuar me fotografi.

----------


## DEA27

po per te realizuar nje pikture me ndihmen e teknologjise a arrihet kjo?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Per kete drejtim qe deshiron ti, fillimisht te duhet hardware i mire me teper se sa software.
Investimi kryesor eshte te nje Wacom tablet pra. Standardi i industrise per momentin. Dicka qe te jep mundesi te besh ato qe do te beje me nje laps e leter me te njejten lehtesi dhe kryesorja rendimet. Wacomet perdorin nje pen shume speciale te ndjeshme ndaj presionit qe ushtron dora ne me shume se 2000 nivele te ndryshme duke riprodhuar vija me trashesi dhe "fortesi" respektive.
Nga wacomet serite intuos apo cintiq jane zgjidhje all-in-one. Pra jane tableti vizatues dhe PC njekohesisht te them.  Pastaj kuptohet qe gjithcka eshte ne varesi te investimit qe ke ndermend te besh. Ke edhe serine bamboo qe eshte me e lire ose modele te wacom qe jane thjesht drawing pad. 

Sa per software, per qellimin qe deshiron ti, he per he Corel Painter, Autodesk SketchBook pro , Adobe illustator dhe PostworkShop jane alternativat me te mira ndaj photoshopit qe ka nje drejtim pak me te ndryshem.
Programet ne fund te fundit mund t'i gjesh edhe trial ose edhe pa para per ti provuar. Por sa per wacom nuk kam c'te them...duhet blere sepse eshte i pazendesueshem.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ke ca video per te pare cfare mund te besh me intuos ose cintiq:

----------


## Force-Intruder



----------


## Force-Intruder



----------

